# Carp



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

So what do y'all do with the carp, drum, and buffalo y'all shoot? Do y'all sell them or give them away or what? I am gonna have plenty to shoot this spring and just want to know what I could do with them


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

I chop them up and either use them for catfish bait or send it through a coarse grinder and mix it into the garden soil.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

I would like some buffalo for bait locted in Victoria but ill drive to get some 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

I plan on saving some for catfish bait too. Maybe some of the guys at work will want some


----------

